# 96 maxima keyless entry problem



## garden2 (May 23, 2006)

hi. from time to time my keyless entry remotes stop working. ive heard there's a procedure for reprogramming them. does anyone know this procedure????


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

(got this from Maxima.org)



How to Program OEM Alarm Key Fob Remote 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Couldn't find this anywhere and thought it might be handy to post.

To program the remote(s) follow this procedure

1. Close and lock all doors with power door lock switch on driver's door.

2. Insert and remove the key from the ignition more than 6 times within 10 seconds. The hazard warning lamps (both turn signals) will then flash twice and the original codes will be cleared.

3. Turn ignition key to "ACC" position.

4. Push the "Lock" button on the new remote controller once. At this time, the car learns the new ID code. The hazard warning lamps (both turn signals) will then flash twice.

For additional remotes continue below else go to step 9

5. If you need to activate additional remote controllers, manually unlock the driver's door only then lock again with door lock knob.

6. Push lock button on the additional remote controller once.

7. Hazard warning lamps (both turn signals) will then flash twice and additional remote is programmed.

8. For additional remotes, go back to step 5.

9. Open driver's door to exit programming state when done.

NOTE: Only a maximum of 4 remotes can be programmed to any ONE car.


----------



## garden2 (May 23, 2006)

Jeff said:


> (got this from Maxima.org)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



congrads and thanks. it worked. i only had to do steps 3 & 4. for existing remotes. garden :woowoo:


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

I'm glad it worked out for you so quickly...let me know if you have any other issues.


----------



## garden2 (May 23, 2006)

Jeff said:


> I'm glad it worked out for you so quickly...let me know if you have any other issues.


you bet an thanks again. the dealer charges around $15-20 per remote. saved me a trip and some $$$$ garden:cheers:


----------



## gilbertnewcomb (Jul 29, 2006)

Corrected my problem with your info. Thanks!!

Offering this clarification. When step 4 has been completed and an additional Fob is to be programmed, leave the ignition switch in the ACC position and proceed with steps 5 through 8. When all programming has been completed then turn OFF the ignition switch. All reprogrammed Fobs should function properly. Proceed to step 9.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

Thank you for the clarification...I'll keep this in mind.


----------

